

Norwegian Prime Minister drives taxi secretly to hear more from voters - Geekette
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/norway/10236246/Norwegian-Prime-Ministers-secret-taxi-shift.html

======
Geekette
He certainly can't be accused of not engaging in customer development.

